# Seed Winnower



## Khani193 (Jun 6, 2012)

OMG my dad is so awesome....and handy...and smart.

I tend to let my "used" seed pile up and only blow out the husks when my food box is getting empty.

I found a couple of different plans on the net and gave them to him to see what he could do.

And here is the result....










I have to put the seed through a couple of times but it is sooooo much easier than doing it manually.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How nice of your dad to make that for you.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is awesome!! Ive always wanted to build one of those, you should record a video of it in action and post it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> you should record a video of it in action and post it


Yes, that would be great. I'm curious about how it works.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya! Me too! I don't even know what those are.


----------

